# 1.4T - 2011 Cruze - oil leak



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

So my car leaks oil at cold start up (after sitting overnight) but appears to seal up after the engine warms up. I get a puddle about 4 to 6 in when it leaks in the morning when I first start it. After diving for a while I may get a few drips but nothing significant. The level on the dip has remained OK so far. 

This car has had so many oil leaks repaired in the past 25k and there is too much left over oil residue on the top and bottom of the engine/frame to see where it is coming from. Any ideas where to look.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JGA said:


> This car has had so many oil leaks repaired in the past 25k and there is too much left over oil residue on the top and bottom of the engine/frame to see where it is coming from. Any ideas where to look.


Check the orange nipple in the intake manifold. I'll bet it's disappeared. When that happens, for some reason, the engine turns into a leak machine. (I say for "some reason" because for reasons we don't quite understand, the crankcase gets pressurized and causes all those leaks.)

Edit: check this link: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi
Thanks could this cause a lube problem that would wipe out a turbo.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You might also want to get your engine cleaned so you can see where the new leak is located.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JGA said:


> Thanks could this cause a lube problem that would wipe out a turbo.


Not that I'm aware of. But the 2011 had a couple of things going on - the Oil Life Monitor was very optimistic leading to too long a oil change intervals. Also, it had a uninsulated turbo oil feed line that could encourage coking and eventually cutting off the oil to the turbo. Add to that that "dealer" oil was only a semi-synthetic and not a full synthetic - well, bad things could happen.


----------

